# Moving from UK to Portugal



## Gillymilly14 (Oct 31, 2021)

My husband and I have been thinking of retiring in Portugal for years. We live in the UK and our children are now married and we're selling up and moving to Portugal. We are African Caribbean and want to retire in the sun where we are near enough for our children and grandchildren to travel to regularly. We want to live in the warmest part of Portugal where it doesn't get very cold in winter, and we want to live in a mixed community of Portuguese and expats and not touristy. We want a minimum 4 bed house with land and a borehole as we want to plant our own food. Any suggestions?


----------



## Key2Portugal (Nov 1, 2021)

Gillymilly14 said:


> My husband and I have been thinking of retiring in Portugal for years. We live in the UK and our children are now married and we're selling up and moving to Portugal. We are African Caribbean and want to retire in the sun where we are near enough for our children and grandchildren to travel to regularly. We want to live in the warmest part of Portugal where it doesn't get very cold in winter, and we want to live in a mixed community of Portuguese and expats and not touristy. We want a minimum 4 bed house with land and a borehole as we want to plant our own food. Any suggestions?





Gillymilly14 said:


> My husband and I have been thinking of retiring in Portugal for years. We live in the UK and our children are now married and we're selling up and moving to Portugal. We are African Caribbean and want to retire in the sun where we are near enough for our children and grandchildren to travel to regularly. We want to live in the warmest part of Portugal where it doesn't get very cold in winter, and we want to live in a mixed community of Portuguese and expats and not touristy. We want a minimum 4 bed house with land and a borehole as we want to plant our own food. Any suggestions?


Dear GIlly, 

First all hope your are well.
My name is Boris Arruda I’m property adviser in Portugal, I help expat people to find their home and deal with all paperwork to be a resident in Portugal. It will be a pleasure to help you to find your next home in our country.
I will leave my contact number, if you want you can contact me via WhatsApp.
00351965404170

Kind Regards
Boris Arruda


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,
Portugal is a varied place with two different coast lines, mountains, islands, tree covered hills, rivers and in reality only you can decide by going to different areas at different times of year the place(s) which suits you. The urban areas of Lisbon and Porto have about 50% of the population and are where the majority of cultural events happen and also have public transport and airports but not a lot of houses with big gardens, the central area has many old historic towns where people live and work and near these many basic country houses and "rustic" plots of land but some facilities and transport lacking. The Algarve had many holiday areas/beaches but also has (had?) many tourists in some parts. The summer can be stifling hot with offices etc. closing for extended siesta but open in the cooler evenings, you may wish to not have the heat as it'll prevent you form going places and doing stuff - also (if you search) have a look for wild fires. Winters are also the "wet" season which is needed if anyone is going to grow anything, water (lack of) is becoming an issue and boreholes can only tap into the diminishing water table. Land near the coast is poor and sandy so (except for old river beds) have few veg growing areas. Inland the rock stroon hills have old olive trees but little soil so are unsitable for much but the occasional goat.


----------

